# Anyone recognize these 350Z? Possible cardomain theft.



## Mustang5L5 (Apr 19, 2006)

Was talking about this kid on one of the stang boards. 

He's from OK claiming the blue 350Z is his, but it's wearing NY plates and then shows a TT setup from a SILVER 350Z. Not to mention there are TWO different blue 350's

Just would like to really own him by having the true owner of that car chime in. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2352650


----------

